# Drag Me To Hell



## Rukia (May 26, 2009)

A new movie coming out this weekend.  Here is the trailer:

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KRi1A7-4--M[/YOUTUBE]

I'm not trying to promote this movie.  I have seen the trailer several times and there have been a lot of TV spots.

But I need to rant regarding the Gypsy woman in this movie.  Listen lady.  You fucked up.  All you did by cursing that poor girl was prove her right.  Why the fuck should some bitter evil woman get a loan?  Seriously, you curse people for doing their job?  Way to show class and dignity you bitch.  I hope you die in brutal fashion to end this film.

A couple of other notes.  I can tell already that the special effects are terrible.  And the boyfriend should go back to making Apple commercials.  This movie thing isn't working out.


----------



## Chee (May 26, 2009)

Suprisingly, this thing has a 100% on RT so far.


----------



## Adonis (May 26, 2009)

Seriously, Rukia, if a Hell exists, you'd hope condemnation to it would be a little less fickle than pissing off a gypsy.


----------



## Vonocourt (May 26, 2009)

Sam Raimi going back to Army of the Dead type films, sure, I'll go.


----------



## MartialHorror (May 26, 2009)

I love Sam Raimi, and love horror films, YOU KNOW I'LL SEE IT.


----------



## Rukia (May 26, 2009)

No shit.  It's just inconceivable to me that rejecting a loan would be the basis behind putting a woman through all this shit.  I remember other movies that involved curses.  Usually the protagonist was a lousy father, or an alcoholic, or greedy, or had major issues that kept the viewers from feeling sympathetic towards them.

This movie just has a stupid plot.  I don't care if it ends up with a 100% on Rotten Tomatoes or not.  An hour and a half worth of horror are going to transpire as a result of a loan rejection.  Just can't wrap my mind around.  ESPECIALLY SINCE THE BITCH ALREADY RECEIVED TWO EXTENSIONS!  AT SOME POINT YOU HAVE TO CUT PEOPLE OFF!  

(It's your genre Martial.  I know you will see any crappy horror movie that comes out.)


----------



## Vonocourt (May 26, 2009)

Ever think the gypsy is just...you know...crazy?


----------



## Chee (May 26, 2009)

I remembered watching the trailer a couple of weeks ago, and thinking "another crappy generic horror film". And yet these critics are praising it. Sigh.


----------



## Vonocourt (May 26, 2009)

Chee said:


> I remembered watching the trailer a couple of weeks ago, and thinking "another crappy generic horror film". And yet these critics are praising it. Sigh.


This ain't no generic horror film, this is Sam Raimi.


----------



## Rukia (May 26, 2009)

Vonocourt said:


> Ever think the gypsy is just...you know...crazy?


It's been done enough.  I'm tired of the crazy gypsy plot.  The year is 2009.  Give me something new.  Geez.

The special effects are generic and cheesy, Vono.


----------



## Chee (May 26, 2009)

Vonocourt said:


> This ain't no generic horror film, this is Sam Raimi.



The guy who did Spiderman.


----------



## Adonis (May 26, 2009)

Vonocourt said:


> Ever think the gypsy is just...you know...crazy?



I know that the gypsy is nuts; I'm asking why God would allow humans to condemn other humans to an eternity of suffering at their whim.



Chee said:


> The guy who did Spiderman.



And the Evil Dead trilogy, you whippersnapper.

Most of you, thanks to the shamelessly misleading trailer, don't seem to realize this will be a horror-comedy with more emphasis on the comedy.


----------



## Vonocourt (May 26, 2009)

Chee said:


> The guy who did Spiderman.



The guy who did the Evil dead Series.



			
				Rukia said:
			
		

> The special effects are generic and cheesy, Vono.


I wouldn't be surprised if it's just part of the films charm.


----------



## Rukia (May 26, 2009)

The stupid plot reminds me of The Skeleton Key for some reason.  Or Thinner might be a more appropriate comparison.  The guy that got cursed in that film was at least a douchebag though.

The woman cursed here was living her life the right way and was ambitious and going places.  Some hag Gypsy woman that clearly contributes nothing to society is able to step in and throw a wrench into things inexplicably?  It pisses me off.


----------



## Adonis (May 26, 2009)

Look. This movie is a throwback to this:



If that image doesn't evoke an erection, your movie-criticizing credentials are null and will be revoked.


----------



## Chee (May 26, 2009)

If its gonna be a comedy, then I take back everything I said. But judging by the trailer is looks like a generic horror film.


----------



## Rukia (May 26, 2009)

Bruce Campbell.  I haven't seen him in a while.


----------



## Vonocourt (May 26, 2009)

Chee said:


> If its gonna be a comedy, then I take back everything I said. But judging by the trailer is looks like a generic horror film.


It's a bit of a mix.


----------



## Chee (May 26, 2009)

Vonocourt said:


> It's a bit of a mix.



Good, I take back everything I said then. Trailer is misleading.


----------



## masamune1 (May 26, 2009)

Rukia said:


> The woman cursed here was living her life the right way and was ambitious and going places.  Some hag Gypsy woman that clearly contributes nothing to society is able to step in and throw a wrench into things inexplicably?  It pisses me off.



Republican. **


----------



## Rukia (May 26, 2009)

masamune1 said:


> Republican. **


Not that it matters.  But here is my voting history:

2000 - Al Gore
2004 - Didn't Vote
2008 - Obama

I'm more of a moderate really.

The world of film making is a "what have you done for me lately" world.  And Raimi has definitely been responsible for some good work in the past.  But that doesn't mean I should just go into his films with my blinders on and pretend it's great.  I think Romero is getting too much of a break too.  He hasn't been relevant in over a decade.  Why does everyone act like he's so fucking untouchable?


----------



## Vonocourt (May 26, 2009)

Rukia said:


> But that doesn't mean I should just go into his films with my blinders on and pretend it's great.



I'm not doing that, I'm just not outright condemning like a certain someone.

As for Romero, please just stop with zombies already.

Once you have a amish guy with a sickle...it's over.


----------



## Rukia (May 26, 2009)

Diary of the Dead really sucked.  I doubt this movie will be that bad (even though I am railing against it).


----------



## MartialHorror (May 26, 2009)

Adonis said:


> I know that the gypsy is nuts; I'm asking why God would allow humans to condemn other humans to an eternity of suffering at their whim.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It's a movie. In "Frailty", God has a kid kill his father. Well, I guess the kid could've been crazy atr that point. But for sure God was having people kill bad people. Some movies make God too nice, others make him completely evil. 

I presume if God just allows that to happen, then he's evil. Also, its possible there is no "God" in this movie. I know some movies have demons, but no God. 

So really, we need to see it to find out.

Anyway, as pointed out, Sam Raimi did the Evil Dead trilogy, which is super popular among horror fans. He's far better at horror than at anything else. However, something about the trailer worries me........Too much exposition and certain elements(fly going up her nose) feel too familiar.

Still, it's Sam Raimi. I am dismayed that it's PG-13 though. Guess we won't see any women raped by tree's......

Anyway Rukia, the presumption is that the gypsy is evil. Maybe a demon, or at least a demon worshiper.

Edit: To be fair, Romero has trouble financing films these days. So he isn't able to work with much anymore. I liked "Diary", but it felt..........off, compared to his original Dead trilogy. Even "Land" was cooler.


----------



## Chee (May 26, 2009)

Demons don't like paying bills, ya hear.


----------



## Adonis (May 26, 2009)

People are already bashing on this because it's PG-13.

Horror =! gore.

I'm sick of people thinking that excessive violence. swearing and nudity makes a film's writing more mature. It doesn't.

Edit: Didn't look up at Martial before posting this.


----------



## MartialHorror (May 26, 2009)

Adonis said:


> People are already bashing on this because it's PG-13.
> 
> Horror =! gore.
> 
> I'm sick of people thinking that excessive violence. swearing and nudity makes a film's writing more mature. It doesn't.



lol, I was kind of being sarcastic but the only reason I was slightly dismayed at it was how Raimi's films were R rated. When I see a horror director whose horror films were rated R now directed a PG-13 horror flick, I presume studio interference. Sort of like "Alien Vs Predator" being PG-13 despite both Alien and predator being R. 

With that said, I technically agree. I prefer a horror movie to rely on suspense than gore. Hence, old Halloween>new Halloween. But if your horror movie fails to be scary, then there should at least be gore to fall back on.

if that shitty Prom Night remake had gore, I might call it slightly enjoyable.


----------



## Adonis (May 26, 2009)

PG-13 has really become stigmatized due to the erroneous assumption studioheads "watered-down" the film to achieve the rating. 

Is that the case sometimes? Of course. A lot of times, though, the spirit of a movie isn't reliant on visuality as much as it is subtext and I find that veeeeeeeeeeeeeeery few movies actually require nudity.

The perfect example of the flaw of this mindset is _Watchmen_. With the exception of the ending from the GN (which was replaced with a much tamer version, anyway) and Dr. Manhattan (whose dick they could have made blurry and vague rather than that ridiculous blue schlong they had ) there was NO reason it couldn't have been PG-13. Every gore-shot was juvenile and gratuitous and the sex scene turned a two-panel scene with shading obscuring the "good bits" into two minutes of bargain bin, softcore porn.


----------



## MartialHorror (May 26, 2009)

Adonis said:


> PG-13 has really become stigmatized due to the erroneous assumption they were "watered-down" to achieve the rating.
> 
> Is that the case sometimes? Of course. A lot of times, though, the spirit of a movie, even if it is horror, isn't reliant on the gore-factor or on visuality as opposed to grim subtext and I find veeeeeeeeeeeeeeery few movies actually require nudity.
> 
> The perfect example of the flaw of this mindset is Watchmen. With the exception of the ending from the GN (which was replaced with a much tamer version, anyway) and Dr. Manhattan (who could have been wearing speedos) there was NO reason it couldn't have been PG-13. Every gore-shot was juvenile and gratuitous and the sex scene turned a two-panel scene with shading obscuring the "good bits" into two minutes of bargain bin porn.



I completely agree with you, actually. Especially in nudity. Imo, if it doesn't serve the story, then you don't need it. However, if you're story sucks to begin with, you might as well throw it in. With Watchmen, it was all gratuitous, but I think if you cut out the gore/sex, it would still be Rated R. Scenes of pregnant women being shot don't work well with the MPAA, even if its more implied. 

So really, if you have a good story and your movie can be scary without excessive gore/sex, then go for it. Unfortunately, that's mostly wishful thinking, especially with horror films. Most suck. So if you're going to suck, you might as well make it gratuitous.

So it depends if Raimi can still kick ass. I sure hope so.


----------



## Narcissus (May 26, 2009)

So is everyone saying that if they had the power to send other people to hell, you would never use it?  At all?  Ever?


----------



## MartialHorror (May 26, 2009)

Narcissus said:


> So is everyone saying that if they had the power to send other people to hell, you would never use it?  At all?  Ever?



I wouldn't.


----------



## Vanity (May 26, 2009)

Rukia said:


> No shit.  It's just inconceivable to me that rejecting a loan would be the basis behind putting a woman through all this shit.  I remember other movies that involved curses.  Usually the protagonist was a lousy father, or an alcoholic, or greedy, or had major issues that kept the viewers from feeling sympathetic towards them.
> 
> This movie just has a stupid plot.  I don't care if it ends up with a 100% on Rotten Tomatoes or not.  An hour and a half worth of horror are going to transpire as a result of a loan rejection.  Just can't wrap my mind around.  ESPECIALLY SINCE THE BITCH ALREADY RECEIVED TWO EXTENSIONS!  AT SOME POINT YOU HAVE TO CUT PEOPLE OFF!
> 
> (It's your genre Martial.  I know you will see any crappy horror movie that comes out.)



Yeah although in commercials I've seen it say "Even nice people can go to hell." so it's suppose to freak out those of us who are nice and never really do anything wrong to anyone. Generally nice people like me can't be scared of some alcoholic or greedy person being cursed because we know it'd never happen to us. So this movie is meant to scare even the nice people.

I know it seems silly though in a way....but some people will hate on you for simple reasons. I mean I have people who hate me even though I'm a nice person.

Anyway, I don't know if I'll see this....I'd probably have to watch it with my b/f or something so I could cling. LOL.


----------



## MartialHorror (May 26, 2009)

Kyasurin Yakuto said:


> Yeah although in commercials I've seen it say "Even nice people can go to hell." so it's suppose to freak out those of us who are nice and never really do anything wrong to anyone. Generally nice people like me can't be scared of some alcoholic or greedy person being cursed because we know it'd never happen to us. So this movie is meant to scare even the nice people.
> 
> I know it seems silly though in a way....but some people will hate on you for simple reasons. I mean I have people who hate me even though I'm a nice person.
> 
> Anyway, I don't know if I'll see this....I'd probably have to watch it with my b/f or something so I could cling. LOL.



lol, on the imdb.com Speed Racer forum, people hate me for simply disliking the film. I wouldn't be surprised if any of them would send me to hell for it.


----------



## Para (May 27, 2009)

Chee said:


> The guy who did Spiderman.


This is the part that has baffled me.

WTF is wrong with the people marketing this film?

You're advertising a HORROR movie by SAM RAIMI, and you choose to say "the guy who did Spiderman" instead of "THE GUY WHO DID THE MOTHERFUCKING EVIL DEAD TRILOGY SOME OF THE GREATEST HORROR FILMS EVER GOD DAMN"?

Okay maybe not that drastic but you get the point.

Advert on TV comes up, I was like "eh, random horror movie" and then the name "Sam Raimi" pops up. My ears perk up, only for the trailer to follow with "the director of Spiderman". All I could do was laugh and say "wow" for about ten minutes.

edit - at least the trailer in the OP gives Evil Dead a nod, I guess


----------



## Rukia (May 27, 2009)

Para, I believe the reason is because of the crowd they are trying to appeal to.  The film is being marketed incorrectly.  They are trying to attract a younger audience to see it.  A lot of people younger than 20 have never seen any of the Evil Dead movies.  Sad, but true.  What have they seen though?  Spider-Man.  (Terrible fucking film btw.)

They don't have to mention that Sam Raimi did the Evil Dead films to people like us...we already know.  Younger viewers need something to connect to the dude.

Like I said before...I consider it a mistake.  But it's the direction they have decided to go with.


----------



## Adonis (May 27, 2009)

Advertising has practically thrown this movie under the bus.

I realize the need to hook in a younger audience but the Spider-man franchise, especially after 3, doesn't exactly arouse much confidence or excitement.


----------



## Rukia (May 27, 2009)

That's how it goes these days.  The tell the original fans and the original supporters to go fuck themselves and cater to younger fans.

Movies aren't made for our demographic anymore.


----------



## Para (May 27, 2009)

Rukia said:


> Para, I believe the reason is because of the crowd they are trying to appeal to.  The film is being marketed incorrectly.  They are trying to attract a younger audience to see it.  A lot of people younger than 20 have never seen any of the Evil Dead movies.  Sad, but true.  What have they seen though?  Spider-Man.  (Terrible fucking film btw.)
> 
> They don't have to mention that Sam Raimi did the Evil Dead films to people like us...we already know.  Younger viewers need something to connect to the dude.
> 
> Like I said before...I consider it a mistake.  But it's the direction they have decided to go with.





Adonis said:


> Advertising has practically thrown this movie under the bus.
> 
> I realize the need to hook in a younger audience but the Spider-man franchise, especially after 3, doesn't exactly arouse much confidence or excitement.





Rukia said:


> That's how it goes these days.  The tell the original fans and the original supporters to go fuck themselves and cater to younger fans.
> 
> Movies aren't made for our demographic anymore.


I understand the need to cater to today's cinema-goers but to overlook or give second-billing to the Evil Dead trilogy is more than a mistake; it's an insult. It's an insult to both the films themselves and the younger horror fans for the assumption that they don't know what the Evil Dead trilogy is. I refuse to believe that they're are so oblivious as to not have even heard of those films. Most of them probably have access to the internet, and all of us with any taste in films, hell even those of us with crappy taste, are likely into movies that are years, even decades before our time.

They may be less well-known than Spiderman, but they're not exactly obscure movies... I don't know, I'm just ranting. It bugs me more than it should


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 27, 2009)

I saw the trailer and thought the same thing as Chee. It looked atrocious.

That was before I knew who was involved. Must see.


----------



## Tsukasa009 (May 27, 2009)

i'll probably see this, but the special effects look kind of jokes, i thought it was another parody horror movie at first...


----------



## Para (May 28, 2009)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I saw the trailer and thought the same thing as Chee. It looked atrocious.
> 
> That was before I knew who was involved. Must see.



That's exactly how I felt  then again, that's kind of how I felt before seeing the Phantom Menace...


----------



## Kasuke Sadiki (May 29, 2009)

I'm kind of excited for this. But lol I remember channel surfing and seeing Attack of the Clones or whatever it was called and thinking it was some kids movie before realizing that it was a Star Wars film. And by kids movie I mean like "Sky High" or sth


----------



## C_Akutabi (May 29, 2009)

Spill audio review up

Sounds like what I've been waiting from this director for years


----------



## Grape (May 29, 2009)

If Hell exists...it certainly isn't PG13


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 29, 2009)

Hell is rated "G".


----------



## Gooba (May 29, 2009)

I think they mention Spider-Man because anyone who has heard of Evil Dead already knows Sam Raimi.  Also, Spider-Man 1 was pretty good, Spider-Man 2 is very, very good (best comic movie until Iron Man/TDK), and yea 3 sucked.


----------



## Chee (May 29, 2009)

I think Spiderman needs a reboot if Spiderman 4 doesn't turn out good.


----------



## Gooba (May 29, 2009)

Was that sarcasm?  Seems kinda soon for a reboot (unless you are the Hulk).

The first page of this thread made me laugh.  





			
				My impression said:
			
		

> Those people who have actually seen the movie have a different opinion than I do, they must be wrong and stupid!


----------



## Chee (May 29, 2009)

Nah, it can be 10 years after Spiderman 4 is released before the reboot happens, doesn't have to be right now.


----------



## MartialHorror (May 29, 2009)

No more reboots! Especially movies that didn't need to be rebooted. "Incredible Hulk" could've easily been a sequel to "Hulk".

Anyway, reviewed it. Links in sig.


----------



## Chee (May 29, 2009)

Sometimes its necessary Martial. 

Batman really needed it.


----------



## MartialHorror (May 29, 2009)

Except the Batman movies had completely different tones. While the Hulk movies had different styles, both could easily take place in the same universe.


----------



## Chee (May 29, 2009)

Not this again. Please not again.


----------



## Rukia (May 30, 2009)

Okay, I saw the movie and I actually enjoyed it.  I thought it was pretty funny and their was a good atmosphere in the theater.  Lots of crowd interaction.  And a couple of nearby spectators made hilarious comments throughout.  The movie was not advertised as a comedy at all.  And I still maintain my original position that the Gypsy lady was an unfair bitch.  But still...I would recommend it.


----------



## crazymtf (May 30, 2009)

Funny? Not horror?


----------



## Ebisu's Shades (May 30, 2009)

8/10 - I have to admit I am a big fan of Evil Dead I and II.  I didn't care much for Evil Dead III.  Lots of terror, horror and humor in this one.  Just a lot of fun.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (May 30, 2009)

From what I am hearing this is actually an okay movie, I might actually check it out. 



MartialHorror said:


> Except the Batman movies had completely different tones. While the Hulk movies had different styles, both could easily take place in the same universe.



Seriously, we explained this already, the companies making the movies as well as the fact the first one was utter shit is why it was different. Marvel wanted to make the movie under their own company and they didn't want it attached to that horrible shit that was the first one.


----------



## Chee (May 30, 2009)

Should've advertised it as a comedy. Now I can't get passed my "generic shit" grudge.


----------



## Ebisu's Shades (May 30, 2009)

I'd say it was a horror film with comedic elements.


----------



## MartialHorror (May 30, 2009)

It's not that funny. There are moments of black humor though, but it's not like Evil Dead 2 funny.

CTK: You don't need to call it a sequel. Just don't write over it. Then detractors of the first ones will be happy, and people who are against reboots only 5 years after the last will be happy. Same with the Punisher. They have a pointless monologue that turns it into a reboot and it wasn't necessary.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (May 30, 2009)

Both Punisher movies looked like ass, the second one looked worse.


----------



## mystictrunks (May 30, 2009)

Movie was actually very good. Definitely one of the better horror movies in recent years.


----------



## Chee (May 30, 2009)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> Both Punisher movies looked like ass, the second one looked worse.



Agreed. I hate the second one's cinematography.


----------



## kibolatuEHbete (May 30, 2009)

Chee said:


> Agreed. I hate the second one's cinematography.



You hate everything


----------



## Vonocourt (May 30, 2009)

kibolatuEHbete said:


> You hate everything



Chee's pretty damn lenient.


----------



## MartialHorror (May 30, 2009)

Chee knows nothing!

Edit: She's a Paris Hilton of this forum.


----------



## Kasuke Sadiki (May 30, 2009)

Saw it, loved it. Although some people I were with didn't like it as they thought it was too "silly". And yea it does get pretty silly but that's just part of its genius lol. That chick was awesome, she went from a cute innocent thing to a gar beast  ...Can girls be gar?


----------



## Chee (May 30, 2009)

MartialHorror said:


> Chee knows nothing!
> 
> Edit: She's a Paris Hilton of this forum.



That's cruel! I don't have crotch crabs.


----------



## Rukia (May 30, 2009)

MartialHorror, surprisingly scary?  How the hell was it scary?  The comedy elements far outshined any scary moments.  You might have to turn your critic membership in after that generic sentence.


----------



## Gooba (May 31, 2009)

> You might have to turn your critic membership in after that generic sentence.


He already lost it after saying Leno>Conan.

I can't wait to see this, but my friends decided on Up last night instead.


----------



## Chee (May 31, 2009)

Gooba said:


> He already lost it after saying Leno>Conan.
> 
> I can't wait to see this, but my friends decided on Up last night instead.



You're like what, 20? A group of 20 year olds going to do see Up makes me lol.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (May 31, 2009)

Why? A lot of times the movies have intelligent adult humor hidden enough that kids don't even understand. I mean they make them for that reason, those movies probably appeal to the widest audience.


----------



## Gooba (May 31, 2009)

Chee said:


> You're like what, 20? A group of 20 year olds going to do see Up makes me lol.


Dude, it is Pixar, they make good movies for everyone.  Wall-e was amazing.  This was pretty damn good too, especially the opening montage.


----------



## IronFist Alchemist (May 31, 2009)

Hell, I went to see UP BY MYSELF...that's also cuz I have no friends


----------



## ~Gesy~ (May 31, 2009)

Chee said:


> You're like what, 20? A group of 20 year olds going to do see Up makes me lol.



Wall-e is a pixar film and it had an adult message to it. it showed how humans are destroying our planet and also how lazy we  become as technology advance.


just saying


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (May 31, 2009)

~Gesy~ said:


> Wall-e is a pixar film and it had an adult message to it. it showed how humans are destroying our planet and also how lazy we  become as technology advance.
> 
> 
> just saying



I still refuse to see it


----------



## ~Gesy~ (May 31, 2009)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> I still refuse to see it



lol I didn't think i'd like it until i actually saw it(my science teacher was showing it, if he didn't i would never have seen it) but I promise you seeing it for atleast 15 minutes will get you hooked


----------



## MartialHorror (May 31, 2009)

Rukia said:


> MartialHorror, surprisingly scary?  How the hell was it scary?  The comedy elements far outshined any scary moments.  You might have to turn your critic membership in after that generic sentence.



I rarely laughed. In fact, the only times I laughed was when she kicks the old lady out of her car and calls her a "Crazy old bitch" or something. I also kind of laughed during the seance.


Maybe intense or creepy is a better word? It was filled with atmospheric imagery, has a hefty dose of suspense(whenever there is a time limit this comes with it), expert use of shadows and intense camera work. 

Either way, what would you know? If Chee is the Hilton of this forum, you're the Uwe Boll!


----------



## Chee (May 31, 2009)

MARTIAL. YOU'RE SO MEAN.


----------



## MartialHorror (May 31, 2009)

Oh go make a sex tape, Chee.


----------



## Chee (May 31, 2009)

Would you review it? :ho


----------



## MartialHorror (May 31, 2009)

Well, it would be pretty scary.....


----------



## Chee (May 31, 2009)

You'd probably give it an 4/4.


----------



## crazymtf (May 31, 2009)

Why? Chee is ugly? 

Back on topic - Seeing this movie tomorrow.


----------



## MartialHorror (May 31, 2009)

lol, no, Chee isn't ugly. I just like giving people a hard time.


----------



## Vonocourt (May 31, 2009)

MartialHorror said:


> Either way, what would you know? If Chee is the Hilton of this forum, you're the Uwe Boll!



Would I be someone?


----------



## MartialHorror (May 31, 2009)

Vonocourt said:


> Would I be someone?



Ummmmmmmmm, Scorsase?


----------



## Chee (May 31, 2009)

Oh come on!

Compliment Vono.


----------



## Rukia (May 31, 2009)

I still think of Juno every time I see Vono.  Actually, I think of Ellen Page.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (May 31, 2009)

Rukia said:


> I still think of Juno every time I see Vono.  Actually, I think of Ellen Page.



yeah must be because of all those Ellen Page sets she had in the past,it just sticks.


----------



## MartialHorror (May 31, 2009)

lol, yeah true. Although Vono is a guy...............

And what's wrong with Scorsase? Besides the fact Im sure I'm spelling his name wrong.....


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (May 31, 2009)

I don't know, but Ellen Paige is hot.


----------



## Rukia (May 31, 2009)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> I don't know, but Ellen Paige is hot.


She's alright.  Don't get too carried away there, bud.

And yes, Martial.  For someone that watches as many movies as you...that was a pathetic attempt at spelling Scorsese's last name.  (I actually might be wrong too, but I am much closer.  )


----------



## ~Gesy~ (May 31, 2009)

^i'm way to tall for her


----------



## MartialHorror (May 31, 2009)

Rukia said:


> She's alright.  Don't get too carried away there, bud.
> 
> And yes, Martial.  For someone that watches as many movies as you...that was a pathetic attempt at spelling Scorsese's last name.  (I actually might be wrong too, but I am much closer.  )



Sadly, as many movies as I have seen, I haven't seen much of Scorsese's.........


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (May 31, 2009)

Rukia said:


> She's alright.  Don't get too carried away there, bud.
> 
> And yes, Martial.  For someone that watches as many movies as you...that was a pathetic attempt at spelling Scorsese's last name.  (I actually might be wrong too, but I am much closer.  )



Hey now...hey


----------



## Vonocourt (May 31, 2009)

~Gesy~ said:


> yeah must be because of all those Ellen Page sets she had in the past,it just sticks.



Bah, Michelle Williams> That huge forehead midget.


----------



## Chee (May 31, 2009)

MartialHorror said:


> Sadly, as many movies as I have seen, I haven't seen much of Scorsese's.........



I've seen Taxi Driver and Raging Bull. I need to rent more of his films.


----------



## Rukia (May 31, 2009)

The Departed, Casino, and Goodfellas are obviously worth a look.


----------



## Chee (May 31, 2009)

I need to get Goodfellas next time I go to the library.


----------



## Grape (Jun 1, 2009)

Gooba said:


> I think they mention Spider-Man because anyone who has heard of Evil Dead already knows Sam Raimi.  Also, Spider-Man 1 was pretty good, Spider-Man 2 is very, very good (best comic movie until Iron Man/TDK), and yea 3 sucked.



Want to make Babies?


----------



## Adonis (Jun 1, 2009)

Was I the only person thinking Freudian thoughts during the scene in the tool shed where the gypsy bitch rammed her arm down Alison Lohman's throat?

Me and the three black guys I was sitting next to were all like:

"Hell yeah!"


----------



## Kasuke Sadiki (Jun 1, 2009)

Adonis said:


> Was I the only person thinking Freudian thoughts during the scene in the tool shed where the gypsy bitch rammed her arm down Alison Lohman's throat?
> 
> Me and the three black guys I was sitting next to were all like:
> 
> "Hell yeah!"



LMAO! I was thinking Freudian thoughts during the whole thing! But yea in that scene and in the beginning in particular where she was listening to the tape about "a proper dic(k)tion reduces friction" then it said something about a "round mouth" I was cracking up. Come to think of it that was probably foreshadowing


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 1, 2009)

Adonis said:


> Was I the only person thinking Freudian thoughts during the scene in the tool shed where the gypsy bitch rammed her arm down Alison Lohman's throat?
> 
> Me and the three black guys I was sitting next to were all like:
> 
> "Hell yeah!"


That's racist. 

So, it was good, right?


----------



## Adonis (Jun 1, 2009)

Kasuke Sadiki said:


> LMAO! I was thinking Freudian thoughts during the whole thing! But yea in that scene and in the beginning in particular where she was listening to the tape about "a proper dic(k)tion reduces friction" then it said something about a "round mouth" I was cracking up. Come to think of it that was probably foreshadowing



Definitely some oral fixation from Sam Raimi.

I'm glad I'm not the only sick mind on here, though.



CrazyMoronX said:


> That's racist.
> 
> So, it was good, right?



I can't help that all the bruthas in the theatre were thinking, "Damn, white girl got skillz!"

It's worth seeing, though.


----------



## Rukia (Jun 1, 2009)

The fight between the gypsy and that prude banker chick was a better fight than the one between Beyonce and Ali in Obsessed.


----------



## Talon. (Jun 2, 2009)

TRUE DAT 
Sam Raimi is a genius/


----------



## Chee (Jun 3, 2009)

Should I see this or sneak into The Hangover?


----------



## Vonocourt (Jun 3, 2009)

Chee said:


> Should I see this or sneak into The Hangover?


This...but then again, I didn't see anything funny in the trailer for The Hangover.


----------



## Chee (Jun 3, 2009)

Vonocourt said:


> This...but then again, I didn't see anything funny in the trailer for The Hangover.



I heard good reviews for The Hangover...but I'm edging more towards DMTH.


----------



## Spencer_Gator (Jun 4, 2009)

Looks pretty good hopefully seeing it Saturday


----------



## Mystic Aizen (Jun 6, 2009)

Just saw it today. This is one of the best horror movies I've seen in a long time. It has decent shock value, good storyline, just the right amount of humor, and the main actress is sexy as hell. For the first time in years, I actually walked out of the theater satisfied. Easily one of the best movies I have seen this year.


----------



## Narcissus (Jun 8, 2009)

I actually liked this movie a lot.  It managed to be creepy without resorting to gore and it was even a little funny.  Worth seeing.


----------



## Spencer_Gator (Jun 8, 2009)

I enjoyed it, some funny scenes, and pretty scary.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Jun 8, 2009)

this movie was whack, very cliche, every thing that happened was expected.  The frightening scenes often resulted in huge cheese.  I'm glad i payed for hangover and snuck into this.


----------



## Kasuke Sadiki (Jun 8, 2009)

narutosimpson said:


> this movie was whack, very cliche, every thing that happened was expected.  The frightening scenes often resulted in huge cheese.  I'm glad i payed for hangover and snuck into this.



This is definitely a hate it or love it movie. If I went in just expecting straight horror I probably would have hated it, cuz it doesn't really work as straight horror for the reasons you said. As a horror/comedy slash entertaining romp through horror cliches it works though lol


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Jun 9, 2009)

the laughs were at the expense of the plot and characters and atmosphere.  i came back to reality multiple times at the dumbshit that was happenning in the movie


----------



## Chee (Jun 9, 2009)

narutosimpson said:


> this movie was whack, very cliche, every thing that happened was expected.  The frightening scenes often resulted in huge cheese.  I'm glad i payed for hangover and snuck into this.



It was supposed to be cheesy, but I didn't find it funny. The overall atmosphere was to serious to start with so I found the cheese poorly executed.

Shaun of the Dead had a silly atomsphere, the humor worked for that one. Drag Me to Hell? Nope.

Each to their own though. I didn't see what was so special about this film.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jun 9, 2009)

I still dont get what was funny about it. Most horror films have a few good laughs and I didnt see anything here that made it funnier than any of those.


----------



## Chee (Jun 9, 2009)

That whole arm in her mouth and when the anvil drops on her head her eyes bust out like a cartoon. Those parts were supposed to be funny, it wasn't.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jun 9, 2009)

Jeez, I don't even remember that.................


----------



## Chee (Jun 9, 2009)

And that part where that evil spirit thing invaded that dude's body and made him start dancing. I literally facepalmed myself in the theatre.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jun 9, 2009)

lol, I loved that scene. It wasn't that it was supposed to be funny. The comical sequences simply are meant to be shocking(for being out of place) and basically made the demons out to be much more crazy than most demons.

In "Evil Dead", a movie that's never funny, the demons are cackling as if they think something is funny. It's used to made the happenings more absurd and to drive the lead over the edge.

I think "Drag me to hell" was trying to be like that. I personally felt it mostly succeeded, as the whole seance thing was pretty frightening. There was more notable humor here than in "ED", but that's because modern day horror films do that now.

By notable humor, I mean the things that are intentionally funny, like when she kicks the old woman out of her car and calls her a crazy old bitch.


----------



## Chee (Jun 9, 2009)

I did like that whole fight with Ms. Asshole in the car.

Movie was pretty predictable too, knew it was the wrong button when she dropped all of her files.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jun 9, 2009)

I didn't think about it, but I knew how it would end. 
*Spoiler*: __ 



If a movie doesn't want to end, and it's trying too hard to fool us into thinking it will be a happy ending....prepare to be wrong


----------



## Chee (Jun 9, 2009)

MartialHorror said:


> I didn't think about it, but I knew how it would end.
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> ...



Yea, I stand by my words that this film is "another generic horror flick." It was entertaining, but nothing special.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jun 9, 2009)

It was a generic horror with talent behind(and in front of) the camera. 

Not as good as the Evil Dead trilogy.


----------



## Narcissus (Jun 9, 2009)

Well, the ending was easy to guess, because, as MartialHorror said, it tried to hare.  Girl was crazy though - I wouldve given the button to that co-worker in a heart beat, that, and checked the damn envelope.  I still enjoyed the movie though.


----------



## Chee (Jun 9, 2009)

I would've gone to a prison and give the button to one of those guys.


----------



## Narcissus (Jun 9, 2009)

Chee said:


> I would've gone to a prison and give the button to one of those guys.



Speaking of which, I couldn't believe the main character didn't figure that out on her own.  As soon as the guy explained the curse to  he and said "no matter what condition the button is in, you'll still be the owner" my first thought was to give it to someone else.

But giving it to the gypsy lady was a good plan on her part.  Should've just checked the envelope.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jun 9, 2009)

Well, the only flub was not checking the button.

People say "I would've given it to the co-worker", but that's way too cruel and harsh. It would be one thing if it just killed them, but an eternity in hell? Who deserves that?


*Spoiler*: __ 



Giving it to the gypsy on the other hand makes sense. I wouldn't feel that bad about damning someone who would so willingly send someone to hell. It's also possible this was the same woman who sent the kid to hell so.....


----------



## Chee (Jun 9, 2009)

Narcissus said:


> Speaking of which, I couldn't believe the main character didn't figure that out on her own.  As soon as the guy explained the curse to  he and said "no matter what condition the button is in, you'll still be the owner" my first thought was to give it to someone else.
> 
> But giving it to the gypsy lady was a good plan on her part.  Should've just checked the envelope.



Yea, the first time he said that I thought, "so give it to someone else. D:"


----------



## Narcissus (Jun 9, 2009)

MartialHorror said:


> Well, the only flub was not checking the button.
> 
> People say "I would've given it to the co-worker", but that's way too cruel and harsh. It would be one thing if it just killed them, but an eternity in hell? Who deserves that?
> 
> ...



But that's the thing - no one deserved it, but someone was going, and he deserved it much more than she did.  I mean, the woman was willing to burn in hell for eternity to spare anyone else, even her co-worker, until she found out she could give it to a dead person.  But despite how nice she was, she still got taken, and we can assume the gypsy isn't being punished for anything she did.



Chee said:


> Yea, the first time he said that I thought, "so give it to someone else. D:"



I mean, it was just so obvious.


----------



## Chee (Jun 9, 2009)

I also didn't like that daughter? Grand-daughter? Who said that she deserved to go to hell, she certainly did not.


----------



## Narcissus (Jun 9, 2009)

What's even worse is that people like the gypsy and her daughter won't go to hell.  And there is a lot of irony in this to.  I actually dislike the fact that movies always have to have a happy ending, like when they changed the ending of The Descent so it would please the audience.  This time, I hated the ending.


----------



## Xion (Jun 11, 2009)

Chee said:


> Yea, I stand by my words that this film is "another generic horror flick." It was entertaining, but nothing special.



I soooo disagree.

This is so very different from your generic horror film. Yeah it had the predictability, twists, and gross-factor...but it had so much more going for it. It was genuinely funny to watch. I found many parts simply hysterical and the best part about it was how subtle much of the humor was compared to the crap you see nowadays. 

This was one hell of a flick and was as entertaining as I hoped it to be. Trust me, it wouldn't be getting most critics attention if it was as shitty as the others that have come before it.

I don't know about it being scary though. Some parts were jumpy a bit for me, but that's all. 

7.5/10


----------



## Chee (Jun 11, 2009)

Entertaining like generic horror flicks, but it wasn't funny to me.


----------



## reji12 (Jun 11, 2009)

i i heard that movie waz hella good


----------



## MartialHorror (Jun 11, 2009)

Bleh, the ED movies were still better. They had no rules. Hence, no predictability or cliches(well, Army of Darkness seemed to be kind of a spoof on cliches at times).

This movie was just Raimi bringing his talent to a generic horror flick. Luckily, I think that carried the movie.


----------



## Kasuke Sadiki (Jun 11, 2009)

Chee said:


> I would've gone to a prison and give the button to one of those guys.



Yea I would have looked up some pedophilic, necrophilic, anti-semetic () deathrow inmate and sent him (her?) a little present. Going to hell anyway amirite


----------



## Chee (Jun 11, 2009)

Kasuke Sadiki said:


> Yea I would have looked up some pedophilic, necrophilic, anti-semetic () deathrow inmate and sent him (her?) a little present. Going to hell anyway amirite



Right-o.


----------



## Rukia (Jun 11, 2009)

Drag Me To Hell was so fucking funny...


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Jun 11, 2009)

what was funny about that shit?


----------



## Rukia (Jun 11, 2009)

I laughed the entire movie.  The dialogue, the acting, the special effects.  I found it all incredibly fucking hysterical.


----------



## Chee (Jun 11, 2009)

I didn't find any aspect of the film funny. =\


----------



## Rukia (Jun 11, 2009)

You probably approached it as a serious horror film.  I went in with the realization that it would be extremely campy...sort of like Cabin Fever.


----------



## Chee (Jun 11, 2009)

Nah, I heard that this was going to be a horror/comedy from you guys on here before I went in. I went in expecting a smart, funny horror flick that isn't generic at all.


----------



## Rukia (Jun 11, 2009)

Smart horror flick?  It sounds like your expectations were what let you down.  lol.

You should have waited for The Hangover.  It was a better all around movie.


----------



## Chee (Jun 11, 2009)

Yea, I should've.

And I'm even more mad. THAT FUCKING THEATRE AIN'T GONNA SHOW MOON. 

So, I guess I'll see Transformers instead.


----------



## Rukia (Jun 11, 2009)

Chee, change your set.  Look...I understand you like Nolan.  But he's an ugly man.  He's not set worthy.


----------



## Mikaveli (Jun 11, 2009)

This movie was meh. Had some funny moments.


----------



## Vonocourt (Jun 11, 2009)

Chee said:


> And I'm even more mad. THAT FUCKING THEATRE AIN'T GONNA SHOW MOON.



I think Moon is only playing in NYC and LA.


----------



## Xion (Jun 12, 2009)

Chee said:


> Entertaining like generic horror flicks, but it wasn't funny to me.



I found it hilarious. 

Seriously I laughed more in that movie than I have in a long time to any film.



MartialHorror said:


> Bleh, the ED movies were still better. They had no rules. Hence, no predictability or cliches(well, Army of Darkness seemed to be kind of a spoof on cliches at times).
> 
> This movie was just Raimi bringing his talent to a generic horror flick. Luckily, I think that carried the movie.



Exactly how I felt. It wasn't the ED series but it was quite nice and different from the usual generic horror films we get every year.


----------



## Grape (Jun 12, 2009)

Rukia said:


> Chee, change your set.  Look...I understand you like Nolan.  But he's an ugly man.  He's not set worthy.



Neither is Ms. No Talent

At least Nolan is damn good at what he does. She's not even good.


----------



## Chocochip (Jun 12, 2009)

Is it me or is Jake Long annoying in every movie he has ever been in?


----------



## Rukia (Jun 12, 2009)

thegoodjae said:


> Is it me or is Jake Long annoying in every movie he has ever been in?


Pretty much.  He even annoys me in those Apple commercials.  Apple has used that advertising theme for far too long.  They need to change things up.



Vonocourt said:


> I think Moon is only playing in NYC and LA.


A couple of shows in Dallas and Chicago.


----------



## Kasuke Sadiki (Jun 12, 2009)

Rukia said:


> Pretty much.  He even annoys me in those Apple commercials.  Apple has used that advertising theme for far too long.  They need to change things up.



Yea, God. They were funny at first, now they're just annoying and contrived.


----------



## ZenGamr (Jun 12, 2009)

Just saw the movie. It's definitely overrated.


----------



## Bender (Jun 13, 2009)

HOLY SHIT! 

I just got back from seeing this movie

and honestly

the most hilarious and horrifying movie I've seen in years

Seriously, that bitch was so fucking dumb I just could not help but be sadistic about her whole fate. WHY the fuck would you listen to your boss and go all evil on some old lady take her house because your manager is beating you silly?  

Also why the fuck did you not check the envelope? LOL Not doing that just totally sealed your fate you dumb bitch. I'm livid at the fact she didn't give it to her co-worker. I would've given it to them in a heart beat. 

Although

lol


*Spoiler*: __ 



I honestly thought that she was going to give the coin to her boyfriend in the end when she realized that she gave the old woman the wrong envelope.


----------



## Adonis (Jun 13, 2009)

Kasuke Sadiki said:


> Yea, God. They were funny at first, now they're just annoying and contrived.



They were never funny; those commercials have to be the WORST ad campaign of the past decade. Any company that manages to make fucking Microsoft look like the sympathetic, underdog ought to just quit and declare bankruptcy.


----------



## Gunners (Jun 13, 2009)

> Also why the fuck did you not check the envelope? LOL Not doing that just totally sealed your fate you dumb bitch. I'm livid at the fact she didn't give it to her co-worker. I would've given it to them in a heart beat.



I wonder if people actually mean statements like this or if it's because it's in a movie and the consequences are not real. You don't condemn someone to hell because they are a jerk. That actually makes you more deserving of it. The gypsy woman if anyone should have been the one to go.


----------



## Vanity (Jul 3, 2009)

I finally saw this with my boyfriend when he was over.

It was interesting enough. I'm glad I saw it. I admit that adding humor into horror isn't really my thing though. I do prefer horror movies that are more serious although it was well done for what it was.


----------



## Juanita Tequila (Jul 4, 2009)

Saw this for my birthday and gosh what an experience. LOL I didn't expect it to have humor in it. xD


----------



## Ennoea (Jul 5, 2009)

Very good premise and start but the crappy family/work subplots kind of ruined it. The girls acting was a bit off too, and what was with all the puking, shoving hands down throats? Was that suppoused to be some sort of bulimia subtext?

And a flying handkerchief is only scary for so long. And yeah always check your envelope.


----------



## Vanity (Jul 5, 2009)

Ennoea said:


> Very good premise and start but the crappy family/work subplots kind of ruined it. The girls acting was a bit off too, and what was with all the puking, shoving hands down throats? Was that suppoused to be some sort of bulimia subtext?
> 
> And a flying handkerchief is only scary for so long. And yeah always check your envelope.



Yeah the flying handkerchief didn't freak me out anymore after the first time. It just started to get too silly for me although I realize that the movie is obviously also suppose to be part comedy. I just prefer that horror and comedy not be combined. LOL.


----------



## Narcissus (Jul 5, 2009)

Did they ever explain why the police didn't arrest the old lady after the attack was reported?


----------



## Castiel (Aug 14, 2009)

heh


*Spoiler*: __ 















these scans are from a 50's comic


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Aug 21, 2011)

The movie sucked. Couldn't she go to the church or something and ask for protection? I mean if a demon haunts you then you might as well go see a padre or prey.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 22, 2011)

I don't think it sucked. It was overrated as hell, but it didn't suck.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Aug 22, 2011)

it took me a while but i started liking it after a while


----------

